# Venison on the Smoker?



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Have any of you "smokers" had any luck with venison on the smoker? If so, what cut is best - backstrap, shoulder, ham, etc. I wasn't sure if vension was too lean to smoke. I've got a couple hams and backstraps in the cooler that I don't feel like taking to the processor and was wanting to try something different. If all else fails, I guess I can throw a ham in the crock pot with some BBQ sauce. :thumbup:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think people misunderstand "smoking". Smoking is just a means of adding flavor by basking the meat in smoke. You can do a cold smoke for 30 minutes to an hour and get great flavor but you have to have the right kind of smoker to do it. When you do this you are not cooking the meat at all. This is easiest if you have a big offset smoker. I can build the fire and have the temp in the smoker sit at about 100 degrees. Put meat in for an hour and it will get a good smoke. Then you can cook it any way you want after that is done.

So, to answer your question. Smoke any cut that you want just do it with a cold smoke. If it is very lean then just smoke it for less time. Hell, some BBQ "experts" suggest that meat will not gain anything from being smoked longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Another thing is, and this is completely personal preference...

My family and I almost never use bbq sauce on our food unless it is the quick pulled pork I make in the crock pot. IMHO if you rub the meat with a good quality rub and smoke it then cook it until is is done perfectly then smothering it in a sauce is a sin. lol 

IMHO BBQ sauce is like A-1. You use it when you don't like the taste of meat.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

W - I guess what I was referring to was the "low and slow" method rather than literally "smoking". I realize "smoking" is just flavor and the heat, whether it be from gas, electric or charcoal, is what does the cooking. With that said, is low and slow good for vension, being that venison typically has little fat? BTW, I have also heard from more than one person who has "smoked" meats for years, that a cut of meat will no longer abosrb any smoke after a certain period. 

Has anyone had any experiences cooking venison low and slow, smoke or no smoke? Like W mentioned, I guess I can just cook it a little higher and quicker. I haven't seen many mentions of internal temps for vension on the net; anyone know.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Take the ham and fillet the bone out. Marinate in favorite marinade. Put bacon, garlic and sliced bell peppers in middle and tie the ham back to gether with butchers twine. Put a good rub or favorite seasoning on outside and cover generously with bacon slices. Place on smoker at 250-275 for 4-5 hours. Looking for internal temp around 145-150. This turns out the best for me.Has a great flavor and is not dry.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have done a lot of lean meat low and slow on the smoker. I put it on so that the temp in the smoker is about 100 for 30 minutes to an hour. Then I take it off, wrap it up in foil and step up the heat to about 200 to 250 and cook until the internal temp reaches safe temp. This will of course vary based on the cut and size. I can't say too much about what goes on the meat before I wrap it but it does have some moisture.

As far as internal temps go I use 160 for venison. This is not based on anything just the temperature that I am comfortable with. 

Also, since the meat is lean you can really get a lot of benefit from marinades and even injecting. There is nothing wrong IMHO of injecting fat to a cut. I like to try to cook a fatty meat at the same time as a lean cut. For example, I will often smoke and cook a brisket at the same time as I cook a London Broil. I will prep both the day before and let them sit in the fridge with the rub on over night. Then get the smoker up to temp. Put the brisket on the top rack for the first hour. Once it is sweating a good amount of fat put the london broil on the rack under it. The brisket fat will drip down and basically baste the london broil. After 30 minutes to an hour I then pull both out. Perform some magic before wrapping them in foil and putting them back in the smoker until finished. 

Practice with Beef before trying with venison. Last thing you want to do is practice with a rare cut of meat that you have been waiting all year to eat.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys - some good info!


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

I am from Michigan so we cook plenty of venison. Got a good one out of the smoker for ya. 

Take a whole hind leg of off a small young deer. The older ones get a little tough for this receipe. Clean away all the fat/tallow and silver skin you can without cutting it up.

The night before you want to smoke get a large stainless or aluminum pot (turkey fryer pot is what I use). Fill it about half full of room temp water and add about 2 cups of kosher/canning salt, 2 cups of sugar (brown or white) and a healty dose of granulated garlic. Stir until mixed. Put the hind in and submerse. Let it brine at least 12 hours. 

Just before you start smoking remove from the brine, rinse and crust with either course pepper or canadian steak seasoning. 

Place on the top rack of the smoker and smoke at 180-200 degrees. Smoke until you get a interal temp of about 135-140. In my smoker that takes about 6-7 hours, but I have found that time varies widely depending on the smoker. 

Once you dial this one in you will be the man if you invite friends over and have a case of Killians Red to wash this down. 

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Dave, I just saw this and glad I did - I just happen to have a hind leg, bone in, in the freezer from a very small doe that I was about to thaw and make into burger. Looks like I have a change of plans. I'll let you know how it turns out. What type of wood chips do you use or does it matter that much?


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

I mostly smoke with choke/wild cherry chunks. However, that is beacuse those trees grow like weeds around here so it is easy to get, usually free and adds a nice flavor. Otherwise, at least on this recipe I would stick with any of the fruit woods. The flavors out of the fruits is a little milder and compliments the vension nicely. 

If you like the "hard" smoke flavor step right up to the oak and hickory chunks.

enjoy

Dave


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Take the back staps and cut into small pieces, put a little olive oil on it and wrap in bacon, cook on the grill around 350 for ten fifteen mins until bacon is cooked. ENJOY. best way to do backstrap besides the pepper thing scully has the recipe for. I have never tried it because i like my way way to much to ruin a backstarp incase i dont like it but he stuffs the backstap with cheese and peppers of some sort. Chime in here Scully.


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

Forgot to mention this but I assumed it, which never works out when I do that. Keep the venison in a fridge while you are brining it. If you dont have enough fridge space here is a guide trick. Take a cooler and fill the bottom with ice. Then take your brine mixture and meat and put in a unscented trash bag, force out as much air as possble and tie shut. Put it in the cooler on ice. Viola. 

Dave


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/3766/Cure_Ham_Curing_Kits

I have cured & smoked several deer hams using the kit from the link above
very difficult to tell it from a pork ham - beautiful red color to the meat and the net bag makes the outside look like it was done by a professional. My own opinion - but I think this is the only method (curing) that will work for slow cooking venison.


----------

